# Just thought I'd share some of the beans I have been using..



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

...recently..

1. Lavazza Espresso

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lavazza-Caffe-Espresso-Coffee-Beans/dp/B004VRKTHW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382296526&sr=8-1&keywords=lavazza+espresso

2. Illy

3. Lusty Glaze - Now these are awesome, dark chocolate notes really come out!

http://www.hands-on-coffee.co.uk/on-coffee/

4. Union Roasted - Rogue Espresso. Probably the best beans I have tried. Stunning!

http://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/blends/rogue.html

Hope this inspires someone!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

So what you have discovered is that freshly roasted beans are the way forward?


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes indeed!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These might also be of interest









*UK Based Coffee Roasters*


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.

I was pretty much using lavazza for espresso at the start of the year but now purchase on-line from speciality roasters like rave/ coffee circle and smokey barn.

The freshness of the roasted bean is of huge importance to the quality of espresso.

Would love to be able to roast my own beans one day









What are you looking to try next?


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm looking to buy some beans from hasbean for a french press.


----------

